

Google security certificate is invalid - ORioN63

Chrome is showing "The server's security certificate is not yet valid!", whenever I try to open a https page of google...anyone else?
======
Piskvorrr
Looks OK from here. There may be a MITM attack in progress against you (or the
network you're on). This has happened in the past; could be a rogue WiFi AP,
or your network provider, or even the government:
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-
on-a...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-on-attempted-
man-in-middle.html)

------
nickf
Not 'yet' valid? Check your system clock...I'm willing to bet it's set a few
years in the past!

------
mackyinc
Chrome is working alright, check your settings.

